# Flying to New York...one problem...



## hammerette (Jan 6, 2008)

...I'm afraid of flying! 

Me and my boyfriend have been talking about going to New York for the last year or so. He phoned me just now and said that we're now definitely going in the summer. 

The only problem is we'll be flying from Dublin to New York, and I hate flying with a passion!

Anyone else ever done such a journey and been afraid? How was it really?

Cheers!


----------



## geminisnake (Jan 6, 2008)

I think gaijingirl is the person to ask. Iirc she's is terrified of flying and got tranqs from her doctor to go to Japan.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 6, 2008)

I am super double scared of flying without sugar on top. I fly to Japan and back at least once a year. 13 hours Arrrrhhhhhhh. I cried once but I don't think I'm so bad at it anymore, the last couple of times were a lot better. 

I have never taken anything other than booze and positive thinking. If I think about being on a plane and up in the air I go nuts. 

Another thing that helped was going to the pilot training school and watching the air traffic control at work at heathrow (For a TV programme I made a couple of years ago). There is not that much that can go wrong. Mind you just the fact that you can't get out, and if you did you would be too far up to service is a real freak out. 

It's bad but I manage it, I'm sure you will too. Mind you I am scared of travel in general and the unfamiliar. The whole deal of having to catch a plane and get in your seat frightens me as much as flying. The fact that going to Japan has become routine makes it a lot easier.


----------



## hammerette (Jan 6, 2008)

That is helpful thanks  I often try and think of the angle of "it can't really gp wrong". Deep down I know travelling by car is far more dangerous, but somehow when I'm up there that all goes out the window (so to speak!)

Also, I have more of a problem flying over water than dry land. I don't mind being over land so much, but water and landing in it is just terrifying. IS that normal?!?!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 6, 2008)

hammerette said:
			
		

> Also, I have more of a problem flying over water than dry land. I don't mind being over land so much, but water and landing in it is just terrifying. IS that normal?!?!



Yes.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 7, 2008)

hammerette said:
			
		

> That is helpful thanks  I often try and think of the angle of "it can't really gp wrong". Deep down I know travelling by car is far more dangerous, but somehow when I'm up there that all goes out the window (so to speak!)
> 
> Also, I have more of a problem flying over water than dry land. I don't mind being over land so much, but water and landing in it is just terrifying. IS that normal?!?!



I think that is a totally normal thought. I fly back and for to the states afew times a year and I always relax when we get over the coast of Canada! 

As others have stated a few drinks inside is always a help. I love flying but I still have to have a couple of pints first!


----------



## hammerette (Jan 7, 2008)

Hmmm I may have to take up the alcohol.

I enjoy a glass of wine everynow and then, but am not a drinker really. I will be before the flight 

Thanking you.


----------



## zenie (Jan 7, 2008)

Go and see your doc, he'll be able to give you some 5mg valiums which (if you don't take on a recreational basis already ) will make your flight go nicely


----------



## Pieface (Jan 7, 2008)

I have friends who go the valium route too - but be careful - I took one for a laugh once, had a pint and woke up after take off lolling into the lap of the passenger next to me with my gob hanging open like codfish


----------



## Looby (Jan 7, 2008)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I have friends who go the valium route too - but be careful - I took one for a laugh once, had a pint and woke up after take off lolling into the lap of the passenger next to me with my gob hanging open like codfish



 

I'm terrified of flying and went to Cuba for my honeymoon. I was petrified for months before. The doc gave me some Beta Blockers but they didn't really do the trick. Next time I would definitely have valium, especially on a long flight.


----------

